# How much exercise to build muscle tone??



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Can you show a picture of what he looks like right now?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Is Bruno 2 yet? I'm such a neuro about road working before 2--because of the hip and joint development. I know several people do it though without any problems. I'm big on swimming, but that doesn't really build muscle--it keeps the dogs in good condition and weight. I'm also a fan of nice long walks, and games of fetch and "free running" (but with a long lead depending on the dog's recall to "come.")

Reason I ask your dog's age is there is a caption with a photo at age 18 months.

After 2, then yes, I agree that road working (with the bike as you've mentioned) is excellent conditioning, and just helps with overall gait and foot timing. I've heard of some people using an electric golf cart and working their dogs along side the cart too.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

rappwizard said:


> Is Bruno 2 yet? I'm such a neuro about road working before 2--because of the hip and joint development. I know several people do it though without any problems. I'm big on swimming, but that doesn't really build muscle--it keeps the dogs in good condition and weight. I'm also a fan of nice long walks, and games of fetch and "free running" (but with a long lead depending on the dog's recall to "come.")
> 
> Reason I ask your dog's age is there is a caption with a photo at age 18 months.
> 
> After 2, then yes, I agree that road working (with the bike as you've mentioned) is excellent conditioning, and just helps with overall gait and foot timing. *I've heard of some people using an electric golf cart and working their dogs along side the cart too*.


Omg, how lazy! Unless you have some sort of disability that makes it difficult for you to walk, of course.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

My fave way to build muscle is to go to the local park that has a big hill. I sit at the top and throw the ball, hold Quiz back until it stops moving at the bottom (cuz he'd kill himself trying to snag a moving ball down a hill!) and then let him retrieve it up to me.

I'll do 15-20 throws and then we walk around (he runs, I walk) as a cool down before leaving.

It works really well!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If your dog will chase a ball, I agree with Stephanie.

However, if your dog will not chase a ball, I suggest long walks, free running and wild play with other dogs, and regular swimming. All my dogs have a lot of muscle tone- even the 12 year old.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Can you show a picture of what he looks like right now?





































rappwizard said:


> Is Bruno 2 yet? I'm such a neuro about road working before 2--because of the hip and joint development. I know several people do it though without any problems. I'm big on swimming, but that doesn't really build muscle--it keeps the dogs in good condition and weight. I'm also a fan of nice long walks, and games of fetch and "free running" (but with a long lead depending on the dog's recall to "come.")
> 
> Reason I ask your dog's age is there is a caption with a photo at age 18 months.
> 
> After 2, then yes, I agree that road working (with the bike as you've mentioned) is excellent conditioning, and just helps with overall gait and foot timing. I've heard of some people using an electric golf cart and working their dogs along side the cart too.


he will 2 next week
i can't find a swimming pool here which allowed dog to swim on it
currently, non stop walk with my bike for about 1-2mile each 2 day
cause i've read that the dog muscle will recover after 48 hour, that's why i dont exercise him excessively

i've been see the purina video about how to condition your golden retriever before show, he said that regular walk at speed 7mile/h for about a mile will build his muscle tone well, but i don't know what the" regular" meaning was
is that once aday? mine once each 2 days...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker was in the best shape of his life when he attended a swim therapy program. He used the resistance pool and an underwater treadmill. Both of my Goldens were in great shape. We also had a pool. I wish we still had it. They pretty much do a lot of running and chasing...balls. We do get out for long walks, but not as often in the winter. The hill we live on is added resistance. In fact, no matter what direction we go in, we hit hills to come home.

If you have any animal rehab facilities nearby, I'd ask them specific questions regarding "regular" and such. I do remember Tucker and Shadow doing 5 miles per hour for 25 or 30 minutes (I can't remember the exact length of time) on the under water treadmill. They then did another 20 or more in the resistance pool. I must add, they built up to this amount of time and speed. I'd talk to someone who can really give you the right information.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ouch, not really....
walking doesn't count as aerobic exercise for a golden (or any other medium to large dog) and very few of us can move fast enough to get the dogs up to the proper speed to develop their muscles, heart, and lungs. They need to do it for about 30 minutes, just like we do, and I don't know too many people who can move at about 10 mph (heck, that's a 6 minute mile) for 30 minutes! Labs and goldens move at about 30-35 mph over short sprints, FWIW.





kdmarsh said:


> Omg, how lazy! Unless you have some sort of disability that makes it difficult for you to walk, of course.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> ouch, not really....
> walking doesn't count as aerobic exercise for a golden (or any other medium to large dog) and very few of us can move fast enough to get the dogs up to the proper speed to develop their muscles, heart, and lungs. They need to do it for about 30 minutes, just like we do, and I don't know too many people who can move at about 10 mph (heck, that's a 6 minute mile) for 30 minutes! Labs and goldens move at about 30-35 mph over short sprints, FWIW.


Maybe 'lazy' isn't the right term, but I could never justify exercising my dog while riding in a golf cart. If I'm outside, I'M going to be working out too. And I've got pain issues (nerve damage in a leg, knee and hip bursitis), so exercise isn't relaxing for me, but ******, I'm gonna do it. :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh...you'd like water exercise too then! I would use a pool, but I don't like getting wet! LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He doesnt look like he needs bigger muscle tone.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds like he's getting plenty of exercise.

My Quiz is very nicely muscled, but I don't really see it unless he's wet. I can *feel* it though when I put my hands on him.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> He doesnt look like he needs bigger muscle tone.


this is what i mean by "muscle"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that dog has a lot more BONE, not necessarily a lot more muscle.


----------



## SonicHowls (Sep 13, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## SonicHowls (Sep 13, 2012)

How do I build muscle on my G.R I want him to gain confidence


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

My boy really needs some muscle building.. He's very thin framed.. My parents say he has the build of an Irish Setter right now.. I see other Goldens around town and they have a bulky build to them, and Zane is so small in comparison..










He can't have free run as there is no Dog Park in our town, and has no recall if he see's a squirrel.. So he's always on a lead walking beside me.. We've just started walking longer walks, in town 3.27 miles, in an hour.. I need better shoes now, as my loafers, are hurting my feet..


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Zazoo said:


> My boy really needs some muscle building.. He's very thin framed.. My parents say he has the build of an Irish Setter right now.. I see other Goldens around town and they have a bulky build to them, and Zane is so small in comparison..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he is over 2 years of age, have you considered running him while you bicycle? Other thoughts is to work on his recall so you CAN take him off-leash to hikes and what not. Swimming is also a great exercise b/c it has higher resistance and is low impact (easy on the joints). 

Overall though, I wouldn't compare your dog to any one else's dog. His body will be as big as his genetics say it will be.


----------

